# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  ایجاد حساب گوگل پلی برای توسعه دهندگان عزیز

## sajadakbari

عرض سلام و احترام خدمت همه توسعه دهندگان عزیز.
امروزه برنامه نویسی به عنوان یک شغل پر درآمد مورد توجه بسیاری از افراد قرار گرفته.
این بین سیستم عامل اندروید با کاربران میلیاردی بستر مناسبی برای توسعه دهندگان عزیز به حساب می آید.
گوگل پلی به عنوان یک مرجع اصلی و دارا بودن. میلیارد ها کاربر مکان مناسبی برای انتشار برنامه های پولی و رایگان است.
اما به دلیل تحریم. این سایت و هیچکدام از سایت های اینچنینی قابل دسترس نیستند.

چرا گوگل پلی؟؟؟؟
1- دارا بدون بیش از 2 میلیارد کاربر (طبق آمار جدید).
2- کاملا جهانی . بطوری که از تمام نقط دنیا کاربر وجود دارد.
3- فروش بالای برنامه های ساده . (حتی یک برنامه بسیار ساده هم در ماه بالای 2000بار دانلود می شود . هر دانلود 1 دلار می شود 2000 دلار که به پول ما نزدیک به 7 ملیون تومان می شود . درماه).
4-حسابرسی کاملا دقیق (حتی 1 سنت از حق شما توست گوگل پلی خورده نمیشود. - متاسفانه این مورد در مارکت های داخلی به وفور یافت می شود.)
و دلایل بسیاری وجود دارد که شما را سوق به بازار جهانی گوگل پلی میدهد.

اما همیشه برای توسعه دهندگان سئوال بوده که چگونه درآمد خود را دریافت کنند.
بنده در طی مدت فراوانی که با این قضیه درگیر بودم. توانستم. بالق بر 4 راه برای دریافت درآمد به ریال در ایران پیدا کنم.
که کی از راه ها به عنوان بهترین راه . از نظر بنده انتخاب شده. 
راهی که خدمتتون عرض خواهم کرد. کاملا امن بوده. و میتوانید به راحتی معادل ریالی مبلغ حسابتون رو در یکی از بانکهای ملی یا صادرات و ملت دریافت کنید. (البته چند بانک دیگر هم هست که فعلا بنده امتحان نکردم.)

متاسفانه هیچ یک از فعالان اینترنتی در زمینه دلار و ارز . قادر به باز کردن چنین حسابی نیستند. این موضوع رو میتونید با سرچ کردن کاملا متوجه بشید.
اگر کسی هم بتواند خود این راه را در پیش گیرد.  متاسفانه در مرحله بعد از پرداخت گیر خواهد کرد. چون در ویرفای کردن. به مشکل بر خواهد خورد . چون گوگل از شما قبض آب و برق . مدارک شناسایی و اسکن پشت رو کارت اعتباری را خواهد خواست . و بدون این مدارک . اجازه دسترسی به بخش اصلی ثبت نرم افزار را نخواهد داد.

و یک مقایسه ساده بازار قویترین مارکت ایران با گوگل پلی .
نرم افزار TuneIn Radio
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...n.player&hl=en
با 500000000 نصب فعال در گوگل پلی
--------------------------------------
همین نرم افزار در بازار
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/tunein.player/?l=fa
با فقط 200000 نصب فعال در بازار


و حالا خودتا حدس بزنید . نرم افزار شما که در بازار 10000 یا 50000بار دانلود شده در گوگل پلی چقدر دانلود می شود.
و این در حالی است که شما میتوانید از تبلیغات عدد در برنامه استفاده کنید و بدون دردسر های تبدیل ارز درآمد خالص داشته باشید.

خب با توضیحات بالا فکر نکنم. هیچ جای شکی وجود نداشته باشد که بازار با گوگل پلی قابل مقایسه نیست. و گوگل پلی مثل یک صندوق طلا برای برنامه نویسان است.

دوستانی که تمایل دارن. یک حساب گوگل پلی با تمامی امکانات به اضافه حساب گوگل والت ویرفای شده داشته باشن. (*به اضافه روش های تبدیل درآمد ارزی خود*)

میتونن از طریق همین تاپیک اعلام آمادگی کنند.

موارد لازم و هزینه ایجاد حساب:

1- ایمیل ویرفای شده با شماره موبایل خارج از ایران و همچنین باز شده با آی پی خارج ایران. (اگر مایل هستید با مبلغ 10 هزارتومان اضافه ایمیل با این مشخصات برای شما ایجاد خواهد شد.)
2- ارسال ایمیل و رمز آن برای استفاده در حساب گوگل پلی.
3- واریز مبلغ 260 هزاتومان . بابت ویزا کارت + قبض آب و برق خارج از ایران + ایجاد حساب گوگل والت و ویرفای آن.
4 تهیه یک سرور مجازی جهت کار با حساب گوگل پلی (این مورد فقط برای امنیت حساب شما هست . تهیه کردن آن اجباری نیست اما. باید یک سرویس ف ی لتر شکن با سرور خارج از ایران داشته باشید. که بنده . به عنوان هدیه. یک عدد 3 ماهه رایگان. به شما خواهم داد.)
5- حساب به اسم خود شما باز خواهد شد. و هیچ جای نگرانی از بابت ادامه فعالیت وجود نخواهد داشت.

زمان انجام افتتاح حساب بین 10 تا 15 روز خواهد بود.     (افتتاح حساب حداکثر 2 روز زمان خواهد برد. اما این ویرفای حساب هست که زمان را زیاد میکند.)

و نکته آخر اینکه . این میتواند یک فرصت ویژه برای وارد شدن به بازار جهانی باشد.


به زودی بنده سایتی در این باره ایجاد خواهم کرد با نماد اعتماد.

دوستانی که قصد دارند یک حساب گوگل پلی داشته باشند اینجا اعلام کنند.
منتظر نظرات و پیشنهادات شما عزیزان هستم.

عزیزان اسکرین شات از حساب گوگل پلی بنده. هم پیوست شد. مشاهده کنید لطفا

----------


## dalmif

سلام.
دستتون درد نکنه.
اما برای من سواله چون نمیدونم.
آیا اگه بخواهیم در گوگل پلی یه حساب ساده برای برنامه های رایگان داشته باشیم نیاز به کارت و ویزا و... هست؟؟
لطفا سوال بنده رو هم جواب بدید.
ممنون

----------


## sajadakbari

> سلام.
> دستتون درد نکنه.
> اما برای من سواله چون نمیدونم.
> آیا اگه بخواهیم در گوگل پلی یه حساب ساده برای برنامه های رایگان داشته باشیم نیاز به کارت و ویزا و... هست؟؟
> لطفا سوال بنده رو هم جواب بدید.
> ممنون


سلام.
در جواب شما باید بگم . بله . حتی اگر میال به انتشار برنامه های رایگان هم باشید نیاز به ویزا کارت خواهید داشت.
چون گوگل پلی به عنوان حق عضویت در مرحله اول از شما 25 دلار خواهد گرفت . که با مالیات  تقریبا 30  دلار خواهد شد. و شما باید این مبلغ رو حتما با ویزا کارت پرداخت کنید. و ویزا کارت در واقع یکی از مدارک شناسایی به حساب می آید.

----------


## poorman

سلام

خیلی ببخشید بنده کاری ندارم که روند ساخت حساب چطوره

فقط اینکه شما با این اطمینان از فروش و دانلود بالا توی گوگل پلی حرف میزنید برام جالبه

یک مثال ساده میزنم، بازی fruit craft در بازار +100 هزار دانلود شده و در گوگل پلی کمتر از 5 هزار

خیلی نمونه میشه اورد که دوستان ایرانی بازی یا برنامه منتشر کردن و دانلود نشده

----------


## moha_k

سلام لطفاً سایتتون رو بعد از تکمیل معرفی کنید 
ضمناً قضیه این جیمیل luocaspoolsen چیه؟

----------


## s3rv3r

یکم واقع بین باشین

1. پرفروش ترین برنامه های ایرانی تو بازار تو گوگل پلی خریداری نداره . چون کاربر ایرانی اونجا امکان خرید نداره 
2. حتی برنامه های رایگان ایرانی با بیشترین دانلود مثلا 100 هزارتا  تو بازار که بعضا تو گوگل پلی هم هستن ولی دانلودشون به 100 تا هم نمیرسه.

یکم زیادی هوایی میکنی ملت رو دوست عزیز

----------


## sajadakbari

> سلام
> 
> خیلی ببخشید بنده کاری ندارم که روند ساخت حساب چطوره
> 
> فقط اینکه شما با این اطمینان از فروش و دانلود بالا توی گوگل پلی حرف میزنید برام جالبه
> 
> یک مثال ساده میزنم، بازی fruit craft در بازار +100 هزار دانلود شده و در گوگل پلی کمتر از 5 هزار
> 
> خیلی نمونه میشه اورد که دوستان ایرانی بازی یا برنامه منتشر کردن و دانلود نشده


عزیز
بنده نه تنها در این انجمن بله در انجمن های دیگه فعالیت داشتم.
متاسفانه. همه دوستان . گوگل پلی رو با بازار 10 ملیون کاربری اشتباه گرفتن. اینکه شما میفرمایید . برنامه های فارسی در بازار بیشتر دانلود میشه. بنده در حد 95 درصد موافق نیستم.
ببینید شما وقتی بازی فروت کرفت رو مثال میزنید خوبه با این بازی آشنایی کامل داشته باشید.
فروت کرفت. تقریبا 3 ماه بعد از انتشار برنامه در کافه بازار اقدام به ثبت برنامه در گوگل پلی کرد. که خوب هر کسی میتونه بفهمه که کاربران مشتاق این بازی در اون 3 ماه اولیه این بازی رو از بازار دانلود کردن. و پخش اون در گوگل پلی چندان تاثیری نداشت . چون این برنامه برای کاربران یه برنامه تکراری به حساب میومد.

سئوال دیگه ای دارید بنده در خدمتم.

----------


## sajadakbari

> سلام لطفاً سایتتون رو بعد از تکمیل معرفی کنید 
> ضمناً قضیه این جیمیل luocaspoolsen چیه؟


سلام . ممنون از توجه تون.
بله . حتما اطلاع رسانی خواهم کرد.

luocaspoolsen@gmail.com  هم ایمیل بنده است.
اگر شک دارید . یه ایمیل بفرستید. تا متن ارسالی تون رو اینجا بزارم.

----------


## bashir_gladiator

> عزیز
> بنده نه تنها در این انجمن بله در انجمن های دیگه فعالیت داشتم.
> متاسفانه. همه دوستان . گوگل پلی رو با بازار 10 ملیون کاربری اشتباه گرفتن. اینکه شما میفرمایید . برنامه های فارسی در بازار بیشتر دانلود میشه. بنده در حد 95 درصد موافق نیستم.
> ببینید شما وقتی بازی فروت کرفت رو مثال میزنید خوبه با این بازی آشنایی کامل داشته باشید.
> فروت کرفت. تقریبا 3 ماه بعد از انتشار برنامه در کافه بازار اقدام به ثبت برنامه در گوگل پلی کرد. که خوب هر کسی میتونه بفهمه که کاربران مشتاق این بازی در اون 3 ماه اولیه این بازی رو از بازار دانلود کردن. و پخش اون در گوگل پلی چندان تاثیری نداشت . چون این برنامه برای کاربران یه برنامه تکراری به حساب میومد.
> 
> سئوال دیگه ای دارید بنده در خدمتم.


گ
استدلالتون خیلی جالب نیست. با این حساب اگر برنامه رو تو بازار منتشر کردید دیگه تو گوگل پلی نیازی نیست و اینکه با همین حرفتون هرکی میخواد دانلود کنه تو بازار دانلود میکنه و دیگه نیازی به گوگل پلی نیست. به نظرم بهتر هست گفته بشه برنامه کاربردی و بازی بین المللی بخواهید بسازید تو گوگل پلی موفق خواهد شد ولی برنامه های مخصوص فارسی زبانان موفقیت چندانی در گوگل پلی نخواهند داشت.

----------


## sajadakbari

> یکم واقع بین باشین
> 
> 1. پرفروش ترین برنامه های ایرانی تو بازار تو گوگل پلی خریداری نداره . چون کاربر ایرانی اونجا امکان خرید نداره 
> 2. حتی برنامه های رایگان ایرانی با بیشترین دانلود مثلا 100 هزارتا  تو بازار که بعضا تو گوگل پلی هم هستن ولی دانلودشون به 100 تا هم نمیرسه.
> 
> یکم زیادی هوایی میکنی ملت رو دوست عزیز


در جواب سئوال اولتون. باید بگم:
اینکه دانلود بالایی نداره رو خدمت دوست عزیزمون توضیح دادم. چون برنامه نویس های عزیز ایرانی معمولا بعد از چندین ماه از انتشار در مارکت های ایرانی. تازه به فکر انتشار برنامشون در گوگل پلی میفتن. خوب این کار هم تاثیر نداره . چون هر کسی که از اون برنامه خوشش امده باشه. قبلا اونو دانلود کرده. و دیدن اون در گوگل پلی واسش یه چیز تکراری هست.
جواب تیکه دوم سئوال اولتون:
اینکه اصلا امکان خرید ندارن کاملا اشتباه هست . چون این همه سایت فروش گیفت کارت گوگل پلی که معطل نیستن. و اینکه شما میتونید برنامه رو به صورت رایگان منتشر کنید. و از تبلیغات عدد کسب درآمد کنید. که این روز ها بهترین توع درآمد زایی هست. یا اینکه از درون پرداخت استفاده کنید . مثل همراه پی.

جواب سئوال دوم:
با این موردی که مثال زدید کاملا مخالفم. اگه مطمئنید لینک بدید بقیه دوستان هم ببینن.  و اینکه سئوال دوم شما همون سئوال اول هست. میتونید از همون جواب براش بهره بگیرید.

ملت (مردم عزیز کشور) آدم هایی نیستن که با حرف بنده و امثال بنده هوایی بشن.  (خوشبختانه همیشه با چشم باز انتخاب کردن)

----------


## sajadakbari

> گ
> استدلالتون خیلی جالب نیست. با این حساب اگر برنامه رو تو بازار منتشر کردید دیگه تو گوگل پلی نیازی نیست و اینکه با همین حرفتون هرکی میخواد دانلود کنه تو بازار دانلود میکنه و دیگه نیازی به گوگل پلی نیست. به نظرم بهتر هست گفته بشه برنامه کاربردی و بازی بین المللی بخواهید بسازید تو گوگل پلی موفق خواهد شد ولی برنامه های مخصوص فارسی زبانان موفقیت چندانی در گوگل پلی نخواهند داشت.


ببینید عزیز شما هم مثل دوست عزیزمون در حال هوای بازار هستید.
خیلی از برنامه ها به دلیل قوانین بازار و قوانین داخلی قابلیت انتشار ندارند.
مثلا اگر برنامه شما کوچکترین مقایرتی با قوانین داشته باشه . بازار تایید نمیکنه. اگر از درون پرداخت غیر از بازار استفاده کرده باشید هم همینطور.
ولی در گوگل پلی هیچ قانونی بجز قانون کپی رایت وجود نداره . کاملا آزاد.
با قسمت دوم حرف های شما موافقم. کافیه در اینترنت جستجو کنید .  خیلی از دوستان رو پیدا میکنید که برنامه انگلیسی زبان نوشتن. و از درامد میلیاردی شون حرف میزنن.

----------


## s3rv3r

> 3- فروش بالای برنامه های ساده . (حتی یک برنامه بسیار ساده هم در ماه بالای 2000بار دانلود می شود . هر دانلود 1 دلار می شود 2000 دلار که به پول ما نزدیک به 7 ملیون تومان می شود . درماه).
> 
> خیلی از دوستان رو پیدا میکنید که برنامه انگلیسی زبان نوشتن. و از درامد میلیاردی شون حرف میزنن.


هیچکدوم از کسانی که اینجا حضور دارن و تو بازار هم برنامه ارائه دادن 1درصد هم از بازار راضی نیستن 40 درصد دلالی بازار به هیشکی سازگار نیست

شما که با حرف همه مخالفید میشه یه آماری از این درآمد حداقل 7 میلیونیتون تو گوگل پلی ارائه کنید؟؟

ما که دنبال میلیارد نیستیم به میلیونم دربیاد کفایت میکنه

----------


## sajadakbari

> هیچکدوم از کسانی که اینجا حضور دارن و تو بازار هم برنامه ارائه دادن 1درصد هم از بازار راضی نیستن 40 درصد دلالی بازار به هیشکی سازگار نیست
> 
> شما که با حرف همه مخالفید میشه یه آماری از این درآمد حداقل 7 میلیونیتون تو گوگل پلی ارائه کنید؟؟
> 
> ما که دنبال میلیارد نیستیم به میلیونم دربیاد کفایت میکنه


ببین دوست عزیز بازار قوانین خودش رو داره. معمولا همه ازش راضی نیستن.
اما بنده هیچ وقت ادعای درامد 7 ملیونی از گوگل پلی نکردم. چون بنده برنامه نویس نسیتم. هر چند با زبان های مختلفی از جمله اندروید آشنا هستم. اما در حد یک حرفه ای نیستم.
کافیه در همین لحظه فی لت ر شکن تون رو فعال کنید برید به گوگل پلی . به قسمت برنامه های غیر رایگان برید. برنامه های واقعا ساده رو ببینید . کمتر از 2000 دانلود ندارن.
این حرف بنده نیست. این رو خودتون . میتونید مشاهده کنید.

----------


## poorman

دوست عزیز توی همین انجمن یکی از دوستان بازی گذاشته بود توی گوگل پلی که دانلودش از 10 تا هم بالا نرفت!!!

الان شرایط گوگل پلی برای دیده شدن برنامه و بازی خیلی سخته و اگر کسی بخواد بازی یا برنامش دانلود بشه باید تبلیغات وسیعی انجام بده تا برنامه بیاد توی لیست های برتر

یه چیزی مثل شرایط کافه بازار ولی خیلی سخت تر

این لینک تاپیک دوستمون که بازیش دانلود نشد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...9+%D9%87%D8%A7

----------


## aryan1990sh

سلام آقای سجاد

چندتا سوال ازتون داشتم. ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین.

1- آیا ویزا کارتی که شما ارائه میدین متصل به حساب بانکی هست؟ و قابلیت برداشت پول داره؟

2- ویزا کارت و حساب بانکی به نام خودمون هست یا خیر؟

3- آیا اصل ویزا کارت رو تحویل میدین یا فقط اسکن؟

4- در مورد روش تبدیل درآمد به ریال هم توضیح بفرمایید.

سپاس

----------


## sajadakbari

> سلام آقای سجاد
> 
> چندتا سوال ازتون داشتم. ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین.
> 
> 1- آیا ویزا کارتی که شما ارائه میدین متصل به حساب بانکی هست؟ و قابلیت برداشت پول داره؟
> 
> 2- ویزا کارت و حساب بانکی به نام خودمون هست یا خیر؟
> 
> 3- آیا اصل ویزا کارت رو تحویل میدین یا فقط اسکن؟
> ...


سلام.
در جواب به سئوالات شما دوست عزیز باید بگم.
مواردی که به شما تحویل داده میشه. فقط حساب گوگل پلی ویرفای شده . به اضافه گوگل والت ویرفای شده و 3 ماه sll رایگان سرور آمریکا هست.

برای مورادی که فرمودید. تنها ویزا کارت متصل به حساب بانکی . به نام شما و دارای حساب اینترنتی خود قیمتی بالغ بر 1 ملیون 200 هزارتومان دارد. البته بدون هیچ محدودیتی در موجودی و...  دارد.

روش تبدیل درامد به ریال هم . در واقع یکی از ابداعات بنده هست . که صفر تا صد کار رو خدتون انجام میدید. و هیچ جای نگرانی برای اعتماد به افراد واسط نیست.
 و البته این روش رو بعد از افتتاح حساب به همراه مشخصات برای هر فرد ارسال خواهم کرد.

----------


## darkhah1

سلام جناب ببخشيد من برنامه ايراني توي گوگل پلي ديدم كه 5 تا دونه هم دانلود نشده ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## darkhah1

در ضمن چطوري گوگل مي خواد پول بريزه به حساب بانك ايراني ؟؟؟ هااا

----------


## sajadakbari

> در ضمن چطوري گوگل مي خواد پول بريزه به حساب بانك ايراني ؟؟؟ هااا


اینکه چجوری پول رو میریزه به حساب شما رو بعد از هر افتتاح حساب خدمت صاحب حساب عرض میکنم.

خدمت همه دوستان عرض میکنم..
کسی شما رو مجبور به استفاده از گوگل پلی نکرده.

دیگه به سئوالات در انجمن ها جواب داده نمیشه.
انشالله سایت رو آماده کردم. بیاید اونجا. همه چیز رو توضیح میدم.

برای کسایی هم که شک دارن. براشون بهتره با بازار سهم 60 درصد ی و کاربرای 10 ملیونی کار کنن. و بشینن کتاب بنویسن. برای فروش

----------


## s3rv3r

> _3- فروش بالای برنامه های ساده . (حتی یک برنامه بسیار ساده هم در ماه بالای 2000بار دانلود می شود . هر دانلود 1 دلار می شود 2000 دلار که به پول ما نزدیک به 7 ملیون تومان می شود . درماه)._
> _خیلی از دوستان رو پیدا میکنید که برنامه انگلیسی زبان نوشتن. و از درامد میلیاردی شون حرف میزنن.
> _
> اما بنده هیچ وقت ادعای درامد 7 ملیونی از گوگل پلی نکردم. چون بنده برنامه نویس نسیتم. هر چند با زبان های مختلفی از جمله اندروید آشنا هستم. اما در حد یک حرفه ای نیستم.
> برای کسایی هم که شک دارن. براشون بهتره با بازار سهم 60 درصد ی و کاربرای 10 ملیونی کار کنن. و بشینن کتاب بنویسن. برای فروش


حرف آخرت خیلی بهم برخورد نشد جوابتو ندم

هروقت آمار درآمد 7 میلیونی خودتو آوردی اونوقت بیا حرف از درآمد بزن و به ریش برنامه نویسا بخند.
 به خاطر بازار کار خراب مجبورن با کافه بازار کار کنن این دلیل نمیشه طرف فقط کتاب ساختن بلد باشه
*
حرف از درآمد میلیونی شما . مثل قماربازای کنار خیابون میمونه. چند نفر دور و برشون الکی مثلا پول بردن و خوشحالن. دیگران رو به طمع میندازن تا اونا هم بیان ولی جز باخت هیچی نصیبشون نمیشه

شما که حسابت هم آمادست . چرا جای برنامه ( حالا ساده ) ارائه دادن اومدی از ساختن حساب میخوای پول در بیاری؟؟ 
*
دیگه حرفی نیست .

----------


## sajadakbari

> حرف آخرت خیلی بهم برخورد نشد جوابتو ندم
> 
> هروقت آمار درآمد 7 میلیونی خودتو آوردی اونوقت بیا حرف از درآمد بزن و به ریش برنامه نویسا بخند.
>  به خاطر بازار کار خراب مجبورن با کافه بازار کار کنن این دلیل نمیشه طرف فقط کتاب ساختن بلد باشه
> *
> حرف از درآمد میلیونی شما . مثل قماربازای کنار خیابون میمونه. چند نفر دور و برشون الکی مثلا پول بردن و خوشحالن. دیگران رو به طمع میندازن تا اونا هم بیان ولی جز باخت هیچی نصیبشون نمیشه
> 
> شما که حسابت هم آمادست . چرا جای برنامه ( حالا ساده ) ارائه دادن اومدی از ساختن حساب میخوای پول در بیاری؟؟ 
> *
> دیگه حرفی نیست .


عزیز شما اینقدر عجله داری که اصلا متن نشته شده رو خوب نخوندی.
کجای نوشته که بنده همچین برنامه ای نوشتم که 7 ملیون درآمد داشته باشه.؟؟؟؟؟
اول متن رو خوب بخونید. بنده اصلا برنامه نویس نیستم.

شما هم . برید از دوستان دیگه که حتما . با قیمت پایین تر براتون این حساب رو باز میکنن. کارتون رو انجام بدید.

یا علی

----------


## hamid_hr

> ملت (مردم عزیز کشور) آدم هایی نیستن که با حرف بنده و امثال بنده هوایی بشن. (خوشبختانه همیشه با چشم باز انتخاب کردن)


این جمله خیلی جای تامل داره

----------


## Americanboy

سلام خدمت استارتر عزیز این تاپیک
من مومنی هستم از مشهد
راستش اون بازی که آقای Poorman عزیز گفتند که از 10 تا بیشتر دانلود نشده متاسفانه متعلق به بنده هست که توسط تاران مارکت منتشر شد و اما...
چرا دانلود نشد:
این بازی به نظرم بازی جالبی بود اما مشکل اصلی پنل توسعه دهنده بود(تاران مارکت) که کاملا زبان فارسی و برنامه های بی کیفیت داخلش بود
یعنی به محض اینکه کاربر کلیک میکرد روی بازی Foolballon میومد تو یه پنلی که براش مبهم بود از زبان تا ...،
بازی من هم مشکلاتی داشت چون رکوردی بود اما مطمئن هستم اگر پنل مال خودم بود و رنگی از زبان فارسی و برنامه های ایرانی نبود،بیشتر از اینا دانلود میشد،حرفی که تویه تاپیک آلمانی یه پسر نوجوونی به من گفت: "" اگر پنلت فارسی نبود خیلی بیشتر از اینا دانلود میشد""
خوب پس میبینیم که واقعا خیلی خوبه که خودمون پنل داشته باشیم و به واسط نسپاریم برناممون رو...
و در آخر بگم که بازی حتما باید زبان انگلیسی باشه ،وقتی منتشر کردید به هیچ عنوان به دوستان و آشنایان ایرانیتون اسم یا لینک ندید،تا یکسال بگذره و فروش خودش رو داشته باشه،مطمئن باشید کاربرا بفهمن بازیساز ایرانی هست پاپیش میکشن و فورا ذهنشون میره سمت بازی که کیفیت نداره،البته اینطوری براشون جا افتاده...و مطمنن اینطور نیست و نخواهد بود.
  حتما حتما حتما زبان انگلیسی و طبق سلیقه بین المللی ساخته شده باشه نه کافه بازاری...
بازی های مرحله ای رو بیشتر دوست دارند تا رکوردی...( به غیر از فلپی برد بلا گرفته...)
من به عنوان اولین نفر قدم پیش میزارم و از استارتر عزیز میخوام تا این حساب رو برای من افتتاح کنند،چون به امید خدا بازیم داره تموم میشه و  اینبار مرحله ای ام هست....و کاملا انگلیسی زبان و برای راهنمایی های ادامه مراحل ازشون کمک میخوام که از کجا شروع کنم،
با تشکر از همه عزیزان...

----------


## sajadakbari

> سلام خدمت استارتر عزیز این تاپیک
> من مومنی هستم از مشهد
> راستش اون بازی که آقای Poorman عزیز گفتند که از 10 تا بیشتر دانلود نشده متاسفانه متعلق به بنده هست که توسط تاران مارکت منتشر شد و اما...
> چرا دانلود نشد:
> این بازی به نظرم بازی جالبی بود اما مشکل اصلی پنل توسعه دهنده بود(تاران مارکت) که کاملا زبان فارسی و برنامه های بی کیفیت داخلش بود
> یعنی به محض اینکه کاربر کلیک میکرد روی بازی Foolballon میومد تو یه پنلی که براش مبهم بود از زبان تا ...،
> بازی من هم مشکلاتی داشت چون رکوردی بود اما مطمئن هستم اگر پنل مال خودم بود و رنگی از زبان فارسی و برنامه های ایرانی نبود،بیشتر از اینا دانلود میشد،حرفی که تویه تاپیک آلمانی یه پسر نوجوونی به من گفت: "" اگر پنلت فارسی نبود خیلی بیشتر از اینا دانلود میشد""
> خوب پس میبینیم که واقعا خیلی خوبه که خودمون پنل داشته باشیم و به واسط نسپاریم برناممون رو...
> و در آخر بگم که بازی حتما باید زبان انگلیسی باشه ،وقتی منتشر کردید به هیچ عنوان به دوستان و آشنایان ایرانیتون اسم یا لینک ندید،تا یکسال بگذره و فروش خودش رو داشته باشه،مطمئن باشید کاربرا بفهمن بازیساز ایرانی هست پاپیش میکشن و فورا ذهنشون میره سمت بازی که کیفیت نداره،البته اینطوری براشون جا افتاده...و مطمنن اینطور نیست و نخواهد بود.
> ...


سلام
آقای موئمنی . ممنون که امدید شفاف سازی کردید.
متاسفانه هم در این انجمن و هم در انجمن های دیگه. دوستان اصل قضیه رو فراموش کردن.
یعنی دوست دارن . با سطحی که توی بازار داشتن وارد گوگل پلی بشن.

اما خب این وسط دوستانی هم بودن که. کاملا به قضیه مشرف بودن . وسفارشاتی اعم از افتتحاح حساب و ثبت نرم افزار داشتم.

بازم ممنون که امدید و به بعضی از دوستان. یاد آوری کردید.

----------


## Americanboy

ممنونم آقای اکبری عزیز
متاسفانه این چیزیه که ما باید قبولش کنیم،نرم افزاری مثل سنگ قبر که در کافه بازار فکر کنم بالای 50 میلیون فروش کرد،اگر در گوگل پلی حتی به زبان انگلیسی هم میزاشتن به هیچ عنوان دانلود نمیشد،پس باید یاد بگیریم که با هر سلیقه ای طبق متد خودش برخورد کنیم،خواست جهانی خیلی فراتر از این حرفاست دوستان...آقا اکبری پیام خصوصی خدمتتون ارسال کردم برای افتتاح حساب گوگل پلی... باتشکر

----------


## poorman

> سلام خدمت استارتر عزیز این تاپیک
> من مومنی هستم از مشهد
> راستش اون بازی که آقای Poorman عزیز گفتند که از 10 تا بیشتر دانلود نشده متاسفانه متعلق به بنده هست که توسط تاران مارکت منتشر شد و اما...
> چرا دانلود نشد:
> این بازی به نظرم بازی جالبی بود اما مشکل اصلی پنل توسعه دهنده بود(تاران مارکت) که کاملا زبان فارسی و برنامه های بی کیفیت داخلش بود
> یعنی به محض اینکه کاربر کلیک میکرد روی بازی Foolballon میومد تو یه پنلی که براش مبهم بود از زبان تا ...،
> بازی من هم مشکلاتی داشت چون رکوردی بود اما مطمئن هستم اگر پنل مال خودم بود و رنگی از زبان فارسی و برنامه های ایرانی نبود،بیشتر از اینا دانلود میشد،حرفی که تویه تاپیک آلمانی یه پسر نوجوونی به من گفت: "" اگر پنلت فارسی نبود خیلی بیشتر از اینا دانلود میشد""
> خوب پس میبینیم که واقعا خیلی خوبه که خودمون پنل داشته باشیم و به واسط نسپاریم برناممون رو...
> و در آخر بگم که بازی حتما باید زبان انگلیسی باشه ،وقتی منتشر کردید به هیچ عنوان به دوستان و آشنایان ایرانیتون اسم یا لینک ندید،تا یکسال بگذره و فروش خودش رو داشته باشه،مطمئن باشید کاربرا بفهمن بازیساز ایرانی هست پاپیش میکشن و فورا ذهنشون میره سمت بازی که کیفیت نداره،البته اینطوری براشون جا افتاده...و مطمنن اینطور نیست و نخواهد بود.
> ...


سلام آقای مومنی عزیز

کاملا درسته یکی از دلایل دانلود نشدن بازی شما پر رنگ بودن هویت فارسی سازنده هست.
اما این تنها دلیل نیست.
من اتفاقا دیروز داشتم توی گوگل پلی سرچ میکردم و دیدم بازی انگلیسی که قبلا منتشر شده ولی دانلودش از 5 هزار تا بالا نرفته با اینکه رایگان هم بود و از اسکرین شات ها میشد فهمید بازی خوبیه.

به شخصه تنها صحبتم این بود که نمیشه تعداد دانلود بالای برنامه یا بازی رو حالا چه فارسی چه انگلیسی، تضمین کرد. همین
همونطور که هم شما هم آقای اکبری عزیز اشاره کردید برنامه یا بازی باید کیفیت بالایی داشته باشه، اما باز هم این تضمین نیست
گروه ما اتفاقا علاقه داره که توی گوگل پلی هم فعالیت داشته باشیم و انشاالله به زودی دنبال ساخت حساب میریم.

برای شما هم آرزوی موفقیت دارم، ایشالا که بازی تون منتشر بشه و دانلود و فروش خوبی داشته باشه

----------


## Americanboy

ممنونم آقای poorman عزیز از ارسال نظرتون...
آره به قول بنده خدا میگفت درآمد تو کافه بازار هزار برابر راحت تر از مارکت های جهانی هست،و این واقعا درسته اما اما اما...
خدا نکنه که کاربرای گوگل پلی از بازی شما خوششون بیاد اونموقع هست که دیگه بار و میبندیدن و میلیارد میشین...
و این یه واقعیت هست و بس... من هم برای شما و همه کاربرای گل این انجمن آرزوی موفقیت روز افزون دارم... راستی حتما میام دفترتون چون میخوام یه سری مباحث از اصول یونیتی رو به من آموزش بدید... :تشویق:

----------


## behdad9908

سلام.من فکر می کنم افرادی که درآمد گوگل پلی رو با کافه بازار مقایسه می کنند ضریب هوشی زیر 73 دارن!!!
خب عزیز من معلومه که اگه برنامه ایرانی رو تو گوگل پلی بزاری یک هزارم کافه بازار هم دانلود نمیشه و دانلودش تو کافه بازار خیلی بیش تره الان کتاب های چرت و پرت مثل رازهای جذب معشوق و کتاب های خرافاتی هم آمار دانلود خوبی دارن دلیلش هم خیلی واضحه!و به این نکته هم توجه کنید انقدر این کافه بازار رو با برنامه ها و درواقع کتاب های آشغالی پرکردن که درآمد همه برنامه نویسا به صفر رسیده.کافیه یک نگاه به لیست تازه های برتر یا پرفروش های هفته بندازین!آمار دانلود ها در مقایسه با قبلنا یک دهم شده.اصلا شخصی که پایه درآمدش رو گذاشته رو کافه بازار واقعا باید بگم فقط وقت تلف می کنه.
وقتی یه نفر میاد بهت میگه گوگل پلی درآمد زیادی داره منظورش اینه که برنامه یا بازی خیلی با کیفیت و حرفه ای  به زبان انگلیسی بزاری نه برنامه ایرانی!اونوقت باید ببینی دانلود داره یا نه؟
تو گوگل پلی فقط کافیه از بازیت خوششون بیاد دیگه بارت رو برای همیشه بستی!!!نمونش هم بازی flappy bird.

----------


## android2015

استارتر عزیز لطفاً یه جوری اعتماد سازی کنید چون خیلی ها به حساب گوگل پلی احتیاج دارن ، خود منم احتیاج دارم ولی باید مطمعن بشم .

----------


## sajadakbari

> استارتر عزیز لطفاً یه جوری اعتماد سازی کنید چون خیلی ها به حساب گوگل پلی احتیاج دارن ، خود منم احتیاج دارم ولی باید مطمعن بشم .


سلام
دوست عزیز. همون طور که در انجمن دیگه ای گفتم . فعلا درگیرم امتحان کارشناسی هستم. که تقریبا 10 روز دیگه هست.
البته چندتا سفارش گرفتم که در حال انجام دادنشون هستم.
انشالله انجام شد. ازشون میخوام که اینجا اعلام کنن و یه اسکرین شات از پنلشون بزارن.
اگه بازم اعتماد سازی بیشتر میخواید . صبر کنید سایت راه اندازی بشه. با نماد اعتماد
البته فکر کنم. بیشتر از یک ماه طول بکشه. چون پروسه گرفتن نماد با تاییدش اونطور که دوستان گفتن کم کم یک ماه طول میکشه.

به هر حال هر طور که مایلید عمل کنید. 
بنده در خدمت دوستان هستم.

----------


## aa5773825

سلام
این تاپیک به نتیجه ای رسیده ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aa5773825

یه تاپیک دیگه که به هر سمتی رفت ، به جز نتیجه ...

----------


## aa5773825

آقای مومنی ، شما نتیجه ای گرفتید ؟
ممنون

----------


## modernserver

به نظرم برنامه کاربردی به زبان انگلیسی بنویسید و تو گوگل پلی بزارید خیلی درامد خواهید کرد

فروت کرفت ک فارسیه معلومه اونا دان نمیکنن

----------


## aa5773825

آقای مومنی ، شما نتیجه ای گرفتید ؟
ممنون

----------


## Americanboy

> آقای مومنی ، شما نتیجه ای گرفتید ؟
> ممنون


سلام خدمت شما و همه کاربران عزیز
بله ایشون برای من یه حساب گوگل پلی ساختن و اسکرین شات هاش رو هم برام فرستادن،فقط درخواست مبلغ 230 هزار تومان رو از من دارند که فعلا برام مقدور نیست،اما تا اینجا برای من کافی هست چون من فقط نیاز به  پنل رایگان دارم که بازیم رو با تبلیغاتی غیر از Admob قرار بدم،اما اینکه ایشون واقعا میتونن در صورت فروش و درآمد از خود Admob یا درون پرداخت گوگل پلی ،این مبلغ رو وارد ایران کنند یا خیر،خدا میدونه...

----------


## MrP.k

به نظر من گوگل پلی یه بستر خوب برای رشد هست ولی نباید دنبال کاربران ایرانی و فارسی توی گوگل باشی
برای این کاربران کافه بازار و یقسه مارکت های ایرانی بهتر هست
ولی اگه بتونید برنامه هایی تولید کنید که برای همه نوع کاربری مفید باشه گوگل پلی از همه بهتر هست
من خودم به شخصه به فکر باز کردن همچین اکانتی هستم
حالا چه از طریق این دوستمون و چه اینکه راه دیگه ای پیدا کنم
شاد باشید

----------


## yusef ghatavi

اول من نمی فهمم چرا هی میگین ایرانی خارجی خوب مگه خارجی ساختن کاری داره اگه برنامت دوزاریه که فقط به درد بازار میخوره بهتره بچسبی به همون بازار و مجموعه جک بسازی
اگرم چیز ارزنده ای می تونی بسازی که دیگه ایرانی خارجی نداره

بعد کار گذاشتن تو گوگل پلی با جنگولک بازی؟ اونم به اعتماد یه کاسب؟

تو گوگل پلی سر ماه می تونی تسویه کنی صد در صد هم میفهمن مدارک شما جعلی هست مگه اینکه فکر کنی اونا چون دلشون برا تو سوخته خودشونو میزنن به خریت 
*((((موقع تسویه حسابتو می بندن)))) 
*این اتفاق برا من تو فریلنسر افتاد

راه حل این کار اینه که از ایران خارج شی هیچ راه دیگه ای نداره 

به علاوه حتی اگه یه مدتم بتونی درامد داشته باشی ارزش استرس اینکه هر لحظه ممکنه حسابت مسدود شه رو نداره این که نشد کار مثل دزد

----------


## godofphp

* تا بیایی به مردم عادی ایران یاد بدی که گوگل پلی چی هست اصلا یه قرن گذشته 
در ضمن همه عادت کردند به بازار ، برنامه ها و بازی ها حتی اگه کیفیت کمتری نسبت به گوگل پلی داشته باشند بازم بازار رو پسند میکنند 
چون بازار بر اساس ذائقه ی ایرانی ها ساخته شده و این مهمه
به نظرم گوگل پلی برای برنامه نویسان ایرانی خوب نیست
*

----------


## sniper_I

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم بالاخره این بحث به نتیجه رسید؟ 
کسی از دوستان موفق شد حساب موفقی باز کنه
آیا این کار واقعا عملی هست که روش سرمایه گذاری کنیم یا کماکان باید با همین بازار خودمون سر کنیم؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## alimuhammadi

سلام.من یک حساب گوگل پلی و یک ایمیل ویرفای شده می خواهم،لطفا با ایمیل من در تماس باشید a.Muhammadi.rm@gmail.com

----------


## Mehrdad995GTa

با سلام
استودیو دایمنشن مستر نزدیک به 3 سال است که مشغول ساخت یک بازی اتومبیل رانی با کیفیت قابل قبول در سطح جهانی میباشد
http://www.aparat.com/v/cXinW/%DA%AF...8%AF_raceholic
تقریبا 99 درصد کار انجام شده و به زودی آماده عرضه خواهد بود
هدف اصلی ما ارایه 2 نسخه از بازی (یکی برای بازار ایران و دیگری بازار جهانی(گوگل پلی)) میباشد.
با نزدیک شدن اخرین مراحل ساخت به دنبال راه حل برای ارایه این بازی در گوگل پلی هستیم
لذا از عزیزانی که موفق به ارایه برنامه خود به صورت پولی یا پرداخت درون برنامه ای در گوگل پلی شده اند خواهشمندیم روش ارایه برنامه خود را بیان کنند.
با تشکر.

----------


## abbasi.naft

http://answers.uncox.com/android/que...8%D8%AF%D9%85-

----------


## 2111Arshialakzaee

سلام چگونه ٢٦٠هزار تومان را پرداخت كنيم

----------


## abbasi.naft

http://mobpay.ir/ این رو هم یه تست بکنید ، جدیده .

----------


## sbtunx

سلام . من هم یک حساب می خام . چکار کنم عزیز

----------


## emad11

با سلام
بنده یک حساب گوگل پلی می خوام. بایستی چکار کنم؟

----------

